# NO HUNTING SIGNS & HUNTING DECALS by Kevs Signs & Designs



## kevin3vd1 (Mar 3, 2006)

I am Kevin with Kevs Signs & Designs:
I make NO HUNTING SIGNS, PRIVATE PROPERTY & HUNTING DECALS.
Pics below of Decals, Plaques, and NO HUNTING signs etc that are available etc.

Also available:
•Plaques(EXAMPLE: Kevin's TREE-LOUNGE) $20 Shipped
•Business cards $55 shipped(per 500 cards) for ready to print pdf
•Vinyl Wall Lettering for your MAN CAVE/DEN 
•Magnetic Signs for your Company Vehicles($69 a pair-1 ft by 2 ft) Order a second set at $59 a pair.
•Inexpensive Banners
•Children at Play SAFETY SIGNS
•Vehicle Graphics
•Racecar/OFFROAD Vinyl graphics
•Posters(COLOR PRINTING AVAILABLE! LARGE FORMAT PRINTING for Indoor Store SALE Signage)
Designing. PM me with questions


----------



## kevin3vd1 (Mar 3, 2006)

*Decals Available(Pic Posted)*

Decals Available(Pic Posted)


----------



## kevin3vd1 (Mar 3, 2006)

*Decals are 5 inches x 5 inches per decal.*

Decals are 5 inches x 5 inches per decal. White Vinyl


----------



## Ultratec99 (Jan 21, 2007)

Here is a Bump for Kevin. He's a great guy and does quality work.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## kevin3vd1 (Mar 3, 2006)

*NO HUNTING-PRIVATE PROPERTY-Safety Signs:$15 PerSignShipped /EachAdditional $10*

NO HUNTING-PRIVATE PROPERTY-Safety Signs:
$15 Per Sign Shipped 
$10 Each Additional Sign ordered
Signs are 12 inches by 18 inches tall


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Check these guys out! Great work! I am think of getting them to letter my sprint car!!


----------



## AVIDOutdoors (Sep 16, 2009)

Kevin, can you send me an email to [email protected] I have some ???


----------



## kevin3vd1 (Mar 3, 2006)

*Email Sent to AVIDOutdoors*

Email Sent to AVIDOutdoors.
THANKS!


----------



## kevin3vd1 (Mar 3, 2006)

*Jobs i"ve done other decals options. Pm me!*

Other JOBS/DECALS. PM ME!
View attachment 682249


----------



## kevin3vd1 (Mar 3, 2006)

*Decals Also Available.*

]Decals Also Available.


----------



## kevin3vd1 (Mar 3, 2006)

*Decals 2)*

Decals 2)


----------



## kevin3vd1 (Mar 3, 2006)

*Decals 3*

Decals 3


----------

